# Chemistry of Gold Extraction,



## alshangiti (9 يونيو 2009)

Authors: John O. Marsden, C. Iain House
Published by Society for Mining, Metallurgy, and Exploration - 2006 
680 pages
Hardbound

This product is in stock.

Members: $129.00 USD
Students: $99.00 USD
Non-members: $169.00 USD
Your price: $169.00 
Members & Students may LOG IN to receive discounted pricing. 

http://www.smenet.org/store/addToCart.cfm?productCode=240-8 
*The Chemistry of Gold Extraction* bridges the gap between research and industry by emphasizing the practical applications of chemical principles and techniques. 


Covering what everyone in the gold extraction and processing industries should know: 

Historical Developments
Ore Deposits and Process Mineralogy
Process Selection
Principles of Gold Hydrometallurgy
Oxidative Pretreatment
Leaching
Solution Purification and Concentration
Recovery
Surface Chemical Methods
Refining
Industrial Applications
This book is a valuable asset for all professionals involved in the precious metals industries. It will be of particular interest and use to engineers and scientists (including extraction metallurgists, mineral/metallurgical engineers, electrochemists, chemical engineers, mineral technologists, mining engineers, and material scientists), plant managers and operators, academics, educators, and students working in gold extraction in either production, research, or consulting capacities. 
*Testimonial* This new edition, and its format of emphasizing the chemistry of every type of gold or treatment, is superb, and the result is literally a gold mine of information. For the gold metallurgist, reading this volume will be like reading a novel that can’t be put down. It is certain to become a standard reference for many years to come. *Robert S. Shoemaker* 
*Review 
*
The first (1,000 copy) edition, published in 1992 by Ellis Horwood in Chichester, UK, quickly sold out, becoming what some have described as one of the top ten books produced by an often secretive industry over the past 500 years. 

In producing this second edition (13 years after the first) SME have taken the original search for state of the art technology and described not only an exciting history, but have also obtained an insight into the work of some of the industry’s most dynamic scientists and engineers. From 1990 to 2005 Capex increased 35%, but operating costs rose only 15%, as mineral plants adopted more efficient practices, typical of those described in this excellent book. 

This more than a reference text, or a hands-on manual, though it is both of those. Unlike the dry collections of technical “proceedings” this book looks to encourage future generations to be as creative as the top brains of the past. There are only a few pictures, showing the microscopic beauty that existed long before human hands embellish this immortal metal. However, there are countless presentations and flow-sheets that simplify and facilitate the text. One can either read it from cover to cover as many technical readers may do, or study each chapter, with its extensive references and final 30 page index that focus on critical issues. 

The new edition is much more than a reprinting. It also updates several processed, which were considered “experimental” when the first edition was written, and adds new research that will have even more appeal as metal prices soar. Whereas many Canadians may have found the first edition too expensive, a stronger Canadian dollar should encourage more sales this side of the border. Although written with the engineer, and engineering student in mind, this is a fountain of information for managers, educators, financial advisors, and even Governments. 

Authors Marsden and House share a descriptive style, and enthusiasm, that will entice one deeper into a history of ingenuity and motivation that began early in man’s past. Other authors may encourage their readers to visit a library and find out more, but few manage to distil so much information into a single volume. Not only have the authors revealed an incredible depth of knowledge, they have also encouraged others to share secrets and experimental technologies, which demonstrate a link between past and future: from the early days of alchemy, to a material that is sought by artists and space engineers alike. 

The second edition comes on high quality paper in an excellent modern binding of high quality paper that are worthy of a gift to be both given and received with pride. Giving a second copy to a friend maybe the only way to ensure that one volume remains on your bookcase. 

*Peter Broad, P. Eng, Senior Metallurgist, and Lead Engineer with Wardrop Mining and Minerals Division, Engineering Dimensions, Ontario, Canada*


----------



## correng (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا...............


----------



## ayman_sunshin_ (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الكتاب وكنت اود تحميله من على الموقع


----------



## Ashour Owais (17 يناير 2011)

ياريت تحمله على الموقع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafamahmod210 (20 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت ابعتلي اللينك بتاع التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

